# Purses and Totes patterns



## hennalady

I have seen some cute bags to make so as I relocate them I will add them here 
I will start it off with this cute Crochet tote. What a great WIP or shopping bag this would make 
http://www.crochetnmore.com/flowertote.htm
:XD: Difficulty: MEDIUM according to the designer.


----------



## ladysjk

Thank you, for starting this..one never has enough totes and bags. That one is really cute, on to the never ending list it goes.


----------



## hennalady

You are welcome! Here are a couple more I liked yesterday 
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/Accessory/Summer-Squares-Beach-Tote/2171


----------



## hennalady

You are welcome! Here are a couple more I liked yesterday 
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/Accessory/Summer-Squares-Beach-Tote/2171
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/Accessory/Stylish-Crochet-Handbag/10966


----------



## hennalady

Way cuter than those yucky plastic bags and better for the earth. This could even be made FROM those yucky plastic bags..... Google Plarn if you dont know how to do this or I have a post on it here as well:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-51782-1.html

http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2012/04/13/free-crochet-pattern-shopping-bag-105/
This is a link to a plarn tote:
http://www.craftsy.com/project/view/Upcycled-Plarn-Grocery-Tote-/23404;jsessionid=159622B49B0790285B42EA27562400BC.marley (Sorry, no picture)


----------



## hennalady

This one is great! I just have to make it..
http://www.freewebs.com/capscrochet/patterns.htm?blogentryid=4092803


----------



## ladysjk

Okay..you can stop now....The never ending list is getting longer and longer, and don't tell me to just stop looking...I can't...I like the blue beach tote and the sweet pea purse too. 
We really must quit meeting this way.


----------



## hennalady

But I must!!! It is part of my 12 step program!!! I share so I dont have to have them all for me  I am Pattern Ninja!! MUUUUUUahahahahhaaaahaHA! And, ther will be more....LOL


ladysjk said:


> Okay..you can stop now....The never ending list is getting longer and longer, and don't tell me to just stop looking...I can't...I like the blue beach tote and the sweet pea purse too.
> We really must quit meeting this way.


----------



## hennalady

http://www.beadladydesigns.com/supplies/freepatterns.html


----------



## Katsch

cute, hennalady


----------



## evesch

Thanks these are great.


----------



## DeeDeeF

hennalady said:


> But I must!!! It is part of my 12 step program!!! I share so I dont have to have them all for me  I am Pattern Ninja!! MUUUUUUahahahahhaaaahaHA! And, ther will be more....LOL
> 
> 
> ladysjk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..you can stop now....The never ending list is getting longer and longer, and don't tell me to just stop looking...I can't...I like the blue beach tote and the sweet pea purse too.
> We really must quit meeting this way.
Click to expand...

HEY NOW, thats got to be the weirdest 12 step program I ever heard of !!!!!!! :shock: where do I join?


----------



## flginny

hennalady said:


> I have seen some cute bags to make so as I relocate them I will add them here
> I will start it off with this cute Crochet tote. What a great WIP or shopping bag this would make
> http://www.crochetnmore.com/flowertote.htm
> :XD: Difficulty: MEDIUM according to the designer.


Love this! I plan to knit it in the round, using the linen stitch, in white Peaches and Cream. I'll use a single crochet edging and flower in a contrasting color........ maybe crochet a separate piece for the round bottom and single crochet it on in the contrasting color..

Or I'll check out some patterns for knitted coasters. I don't know why you couldn't start with a coaster and just keep on until you have the diameter you need for the bottom.

Thank you for the idea......and this great thread....hennalady!

Project bags, here I come!

Virginia


----------



## hennalady

DeeDeeF said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I must!!! It is part of my 12 step program!!! I share so I dont have to have them all for me  I am Pattern Ninja!! MUUUUUUahahahahhaaaahaHA! And, ther will be more....LOL
> 
> 
> ladysjk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..you can stop now....The never ending list is getting longer and longer, and don't tell me to just stop looking...I can't...I like the blue beach tote and the sweet pea purse too.
> We really must quit meeting this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY NOW, thats got to be the weirdest 12 step program I ever heard of !!!!!!! :shock: where do I join?
Click to expand...

LOL You joined the day you picked up yarn! Did you not become an addict when you felt that soft squishy ball of fun????
Muahjahahahahhaaaaa


----------



## virginia42

Help! Help! Enough!

I love bags & don't have enough time. 

Wish I'd only looked at the first one. LOL


----------



## hennalady

Then I guess you dont want to see this cute little Plarn Clutch???
http://crochet.about.com/od/freecrochetpatterns/a/plarn-crochet-pouch-pattern-and-instructions.htm?nl=1


----------



## craftymatt2

hennalady said:


> But I must!!! It is part of my 12 step program!!! I share so I dont have to have them all for me  I am Pattern Ninja!! MUUUUUUahahahahhaaaahaHA! And, ther will be more....LOL
> 
> 
> ladysjk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..you can stop now....The never ending list is getting longer and longer, and don't tell me to just stop looking...I can't...I like the blue beach tote and the sweet pea purse too.
> We really must quit meeting this way.
Click to expand...

LMAO, you're too funny, love the pattern, thank you sooooo much, love the avatar and the monkey


----------



## hennalady

Thanks!!!


craftymatt2 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I must!!! It is part of my 12 step program!!! I share so I dont have to have them all for me  I am Pattern Ninja!! MUUUUUUahahahahhaaaahaHA! And, ther will be more....LOL
> 
> 
> ladysjk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..you can stop now....The never ending list is getting longer and longer, and don't tell me to just stop looking...I can't...I like the blue beach tote and the sweet pea purse too.
> We really must quit meeting this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO, you're too funny, love the pattern, thank you sooooo much, love the avatar and the monkey
Click to expand...


----------



## NanGreen

Thank you so much. Love these bags and you are super to find and post them. Oh took your "life is short also." Just too funny.


----------



## hennalady

You are so welcome Nan! Here is another one to torture all 
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bagdiagripple.htm


----------



## wannabear

Is this only project bags or do you want purses? This is one I have bookmarked:

http://knitknitknits.blogspot.com/2007/11/chunky-everyday-cable-bag.html


----------



## Molly Jo

hennalady said:


> This one is great! I just have to make it..
> http://www.freewebs.com/capscrochet/patterns.htm?blogentryid=4092803


You aren't the only one. Thank you a bunch. I don't have enough totes. LOL


----------



## wannabear

This is another I'd like to make. I see tons of bags I want to make but I really don't care what kind I carry. Maybe if I made them I'd use them.

http://www.knitca.com/patterns/cable_bag


----------



## NanGreen

hennalady said:


> You are so welcome Nan! Here is another one to torture all
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bagdiagripple.htm


Thanks Henna. I feel the pain. lol


----------



## NanGreen

OK I can't stand it. I have to throw something back. Hope you like.


----------



## NanGreen

And for those who like a written knit pattern.......


----------



## hennalady

That is cute!!!


wannabear said:


> Is this only project bags or do you want purses? This is one I have bookmarked:
> 
> http://knitknitknits.blogspot.com/2007/11/chunky-everyday-cable-bag.html


----------



## hennalady

Very nice!!!! Whose next!?!?


NanGreen said:


> OK I can't stand it. I have to throw something back. Hope you like.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me

Thank you - Thank you for all those bags and purses. I have bagged a few that I think I can do.

Ramona


----------



## hennalady

Keep an eye out, there will be more to come!!! ~:O) Happy Tuesday!


knit-crochet-is-me said:


> Thank you - Thank you for all those bags and purses. I have bagged a few that I think I can do.
> 
> Ramona


----------



## ladysjk

See what U started..all these poor poor people being forced to look at all these cool bags, and a few have even joined in on the massively long never ending list. Shame on you all, and on me for coming and looking...oh well I just have an addictive personality, should see a therapist about that.


----------



## hennalady

I would refer you to mine, but we see she clearly is no good at her job!!! 


ladysjk said:


> See what U started..all these poor poor people being forced to look at all these cool bags, and a few have even joined in on the massively long never ending list. Shame on you all, and on me for coming and looking...oh well I just have an addictive personality, should see a therapist about that.


----------



## San

Can't stoppppppp!


----------



## hennalady

Nope...
http://mylifeinknots.blogspot.com/search/label/free%20pattern
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ladysjk

ohhhh...awwww gotta have me one of those.....


----------



## hennalady

i am currently doing tunisian and am in LOVE with this little beauty myself 


ladysjk said:


> ohhhh...awwww gotta have me one of those.....


----------



## hennalady

Just because I am me, I have to include my all time favorite totes ever..... so faaarrgghh 
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80751AD.html
http://www.helloyarn.com/bigskulltote.htm


----------



## hennalady

http://www.*************/BlossomTote.pdf


----------



## hennalady

And since it is National frog month who doesnt need a frog purse???? Hmm??? Who???

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/35976.aspx
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## ladysjk

Both weaknesses..frog purse...many more weaknesses, but will never tell you...you feed my illness


----------



## hennalady

So, we meet again! I accept your challenge ma'am.... LOL I will find more weaknesses and you will become full ~:O)


ladysjk said:


> Both weaknesses..frog purse...many more weaknesses, but will never tell you...you feed my illness


----------



## ladysjk

Are you all tangled up in frogs, you are being neglectful of this page...and I am having a serious issue with this....


----------



## bsaito

Here's one I just started to day following a visit to Michaels for the $1 Sugar/Cream.

http://crochetme.com/media/p/112760.aspx


----------



## ladysjk

bsaito said:


> Here's one I just started to day following a visit to Michaels for the $1 Sugar/Cream.
> 
> http://crochetme.com/media/p/112760.aspx


That is a really cute one! Crocheted too!


----------



## samazon

That is really cute thanks for posting Ladysjk :-D


----------



## hennalady

Sorry, I been sick 


ladysjk said:


> Are you all tangled up in frogs, you are being neglectful of this page...and I am having a serious issue with this....


 :hunf:
http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/free-tote-bag-patterns/flower-power-bag
http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/purse-patternsca.html
http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00788&cat_id=337


----------



## hennalady

Butterfly Phone Purse
by Wendy Gaal
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-phone-purse


----------



## samazon

Love the one with all the flowers so retro. Hope your feeling better :-D


----------



## ladysjk

I am sorry you were sick..I hope you are feeling better. I actually made the Pretty Purse ones, and I like them both, just have to line them. I missed your banter while u were away...You are one funny gal. Stay healthy.


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Kids! I am doing better so more torture should follow by tonight... Today is resting and playing day for me. It has been a long haul, but all is getting better. Thanks so much for the kind words  I appreciate all of you that stalk me,I mean follow me around on here, It is nice to share the torture and fun with each and every one of you. As to the "Pretty Purses" patterns I am the proud owner of several original copys of books on purses and hats from that era. I am especially fond of the Beaded bags from way back there in time. These are some of my most treasured books


----------



## hennalady

http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/free-bag-pattern/diamond17/three-sided-bag :thumbup:
And
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-white-black-drawstring-bag


----------



## hennalady

This one has to go here too!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frog-pond-bag :mrgreen:


----------



## ladysjk

Once again you have lured me in, I like the vintage bag..the never ending blah blah blah


----------



## hennalady

ladysjk said:


> Once again you have lured me in, I like the vintage bag..the never ending blah blah blah


I just absolutely adore all of your enthusiasm!!! Makes each posting worth all my hard work and effort  So, I left you a gift in your messages......


----------



## hennalady

Todays torture comes via "The Crochet Dude"! I love his designs. Dont get lost on his site  Muahahaha
http://thecrochetdudepatterns.blogspot.com/
Scroll all the way down.....


----------



## hennalady

I do not have the skills for this one, but I am sure you all do 
http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/cabled_bag.aspx


----------



## wannabear

Stop it! Just stop it right now! I cannot make just exclusively bags, but I want all of these! Aren't they nice?


----------



## hennalady

I have friends that are purse Junkies, I am Queen of totes often referred to as the "Bag Lady" I have so many. I will keep them coming, your choice is to unwatch :shock: or bear the torture!! LOL


wannabear said:


> Stop it! Just stop it right now! I cannot make just exclusively bags, but I want all of these! Aren't they nice?


 :mrgreen:


----------



## wannabear

hennalady said:


> I have friends that are purse Junkies, I am Queen of totes often referred to as the "Bag Lady" I have so many. I will keep them coming, your choice is to unwatch :shock: or bear the torture!! LOL
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it! Just stop it right now! I cannot make just exclusively bags, but I want all of these! Aren't they nice?
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Is there an emoticon for pulling my hair out?


----------



## hennalady

wannabear said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends that are purse Junkies, I am Queen of totes often referred to as the "Bag Lady" I have so many. I will keep them coming, your choice is to unwatch :shock: or bear the torture!! LOL
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it! Just stop it right now! I cannot make just exclusively bags, but I want all of these! Aren't they nice?
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there an emoticon for pulling my hair out?
Click to expand...

Sorry, only on Yahoo 
:lol: :lol: :lol: ;-) ;-)


----------



## hennalady

it must be recycle day! This is a cute "Plarn Tote" I found today!
http://www.treehugger.com/style/diy-recycled-tote-bag.html
What a great project and earth friendly is good too! I remember my Mom making the plarn or even "Rag" rugs for at the back door entry. Just hose it off no matter how much mud is on it, and good to go. I think this tote would be a great WIP bag, or Trunk bag, Or yes, i am weird and would carry it as a purse


----------



## songofjoy

My goodness! How addicting can it get?


----------



## samazon

What a great idea! Love to recycle :-D


----------



## songofjoy

hennalady said:


> I do not have the skills for this one, but I am sure you all do
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/cabled_bag.aspx


I love this one! I'm sure if you took your time and tried it it would be easier than you realize! It is beautiful, though! Course I am partial to cables!!!!


----------



## hennalady

Cables are on my to do list this year, but you feel free to make me one of these pretties in the mean time :lol: :lol: I did however learn a stitch called "Mock Cable" this year. It was quite cute. If you want to see where my skills are at this point check out here and see what we are up to. It is a "Block Party" for learning. As I have always been a "Wing It" stitcher, following knit patterns are a challenge for me. But I am getting there.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-1.html



songofjoy said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have the skills for this one, but I am sure you all do
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/cabled_bag.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one! I'm sure if you took your time and tried it it would be easier than you realize! It is beautiful, though! Course I am partial to cables!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ladysjk

Hey Kim..looks like you are at it again! Going to be the new bag lady in my area...shoot, may have to steal a shopping cart so I have somewhere to carry my bags around! I did my first cables last month, a bag,go figure, and was amazed how easy it was, I got that fancy cable needle, and hated it, so used a crochet hook to put the cable sts on. Try it, if I can do it, I know you can. Now I have to learn to do knit in the round on circulars.


----------



## hennalady

ladysjk said:


> Hey Kim..looks like you are at it again! Going to be the new bag lady in my area...shoot, may have to steal a shopping cart so I have somewhere to carry my bags around! I did my first cables last month, a bag,go figure, and was amazed how easy it was, I got that fancy cable needle, and hated it, so used a crochet hook to put the cable sts on. Try it, if I can do it, I know you can. Now I have to learn to do knit in the round on circulars.


Knit in the round on circulars is a breeze! Just be sure to use a stitch marker. I was thinking for the cables maybe one of those big giant safety pins, you know, in case the cat tries to help me  I have large gauge wire I could make one out of.


----------



## samazon

I use a double point for cables that way you can slip either end. They sit in the middle of needle untill your ready for them :-D


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Samazon, good to know! I only own size 0000 in the dpns reserved for bead knitting. I may just make one the size I need from my wire then to use when I get brave enough for the cables. I will still have to use the pin to hold them though. Miss Macey is VERY helpful in my yarn work. She especially likes to hide my crochet hooks when I am not looking. I can see her stealing that dpn right out of the project as soon as I go to work!! 


samazon said:


> I use a double point for cables that way you can slip either end. They sit in the middle of needle untill your ready for them :-D


----------



## hennalady

How about a bag for your bags????
You need something to store them in until you turn them into Plarn, right? :wink: 
http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/grocerybagholder.htm :wink:


----------



## hennalady

I forgot this one! Shame on me. It is a great visual pattern with pictures all the way!
Itty Bitty Anything Bag 
http://www.hookedonneedles.com/2008/08/itty-bitty-anything-bag-crochet-pattern.html
How cute is this one???? :XD:


----------



## ladysjk

Was just thinkin,I need a bag for my plastic bags, thank you. My kitties, leave the projects alone,but sit one on each arm of my chair, makes it hard to do anything with them closing in on me..maybe it is a conspiracy.


----------



## samazon

I know what you mean about critters stealing your needles. My pooch seems to like my double points have had to replace 2 sets lol That little bag would be great for critter treats on walks. Love your posts :-D


----------



## hennalady

Thanks Ladies! Pattern Ninja at your service  Oh yes, There is a kitty conspiracy. I am sure of it!


----------



## hennalady

This one is a video tutorial pattern
http://www.futuregirl.com/craft_blog/labels/startling%20crochet-a-long.aspx


----------



## hennalady

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=2646


----------



## samazon

Cool :-D


----------



## hennalady

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=2421
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=336 :XD:


----------



## hennalady

Love the new avatar!!!!


samazon said:


> Cool :-D


----------



## samazon

Thanks that's moo moo my fat cat and chica my new pup. Moo Moo loves everything that comes in the house :lol:


----------



## hennalady

Awwwwww, how cute! Dont forget to share on CATS page!


samazon said:


> Thanks that's moo moo my fat cat and chica my new pup. Moo Moo loves everything that comes in the house :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Cute little make up bags to go in our bags! :shock: 
http://www.crafts-beautiful.com/index.php/download/knitting_template_make_up_jewellery_bag_pattern/

I think you have to sign in for this one though.. but there are lots of crafts available!


----------



## hennalady

Easy Felt Knit Bag Knitting Pattern
http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bagfelticedragon.htm :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

http://clicks.aweber.com/y/ct/?l=DcOJ2&m=3iHq0ga_eNgGjdh&b=jxeRkqMwJKqlsKIHcnw69g


----------



## hennalady

http://chezcrochet.com/page104.html


----------



## hennalady

http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/crocheted_purse.htm :XD: :XD:


----------



## hennalady

http://*******************************/crochetedflowerpurse.htm


----------



## hennalady

Tote Bag Tutorial
http://*******************************/totebagtutorial.htm


----------



## wannabear

Well, at least I don't want to make EVERY one on this page. That pink/burgundy one is very appealing though. I'd do other colors. Maybe. They could be daisies.


----------



## hennalady

She shows it in multi colors on the page!!! Daisies would be cute though 


wannabear said:


> Well, at least I don't want to make EVERY one on this page. That pink/burgundy one is very appealing though. I'd do other colors. Maybe. They could be daisies.


----------



## ladysjk

I want the pink and burgundy one!! Seems I have a bad case of the I wants, do the make a bag for that?


----------



## samazon

Love the pink and burgundy one. But thinking maybe sun flowers :-D


----------



## bsaito

I really like the pink/burgundy also but I am very lazy and would not like stitching all those flowers together, nor doing the lining. But I am thinking that if I could muster up putting the flowers together, this would make a very cool felted bag also (then no lining.)


----------



## hennalady

ladysjk said:


> I want the pink and burgundy one!! Seems I have a bad case of the I wants, do the make a bag for that?


Yup, you make them


----------



## samazon

bsaito I know what you mean about putting them together have 3 sitting here that need to be put together and lined. Really hope I get them done before summer is over would really like to use them lol :lol:


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> bsaito I know what you mean about putting them together have 3 sitting here that need to be put together and lined. Really hope I get them done before summer is over would really like to use them lol :lol:


I feel ya! I am still not done with my Easter Purse!!!! LMAO


----------



## ladysjk

I am still waiting to see your "Walmart" purse..LOL


----------



## hennalady

I could post it here!!!! LOL You really are a troublemaker, aren't you? 


ladysjk said:


> I am still waiting to see your "Walmart" purse..LOL


----------



## hennalady

Vintage anyone????
http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/free-bag-patterns/coats310/sparkling-sailor-bag


----------



## hennalady

Uh Oh! More.....
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/talisman/talisman.html
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/amble/amble.html
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/damask/damask.html :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## ladysjk

ME!! A trouble maker. I am to busy making purses, and hats to make trouble too! LOL


----------



## hennalady

ladysjk said:


> ME!! A trouble maker. I am to busy making purses, and hats to make trouble too! LOL


----------



## samazon

Well after posting that I had 3 totes unfinished starting feeling guilty for not having them done. So here are 2 done!
http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/crochet-bag.html


----------



## ladysjk

Very pretty. I simply must get a camera so I can post pics too. Or...steal one from my family!


----------



## hennalady

Very nice samazon!!!!


samazon said:


> Well after posting that I had 3 totes unfinished starting feeling guilty for not having them done. So here are 2 done!
> http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/crochet-bag.html


----------



## samazon

Thanks Hennalady :-D


----------



## hennalady

I volunteed to be a test knitter for a dishcloth pattern, so my purse will have to keep waiting to be finished...


----------



## hennalady

http://crochetncrafts.com/crochet/puffy-seed-stitch-purse.html :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

OMG there are 39 bags on this page!!!!! I chose this one first
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/downloads/3353/chunky-cotton-bag.pdf
Nope, you dont get any pictures, Muuuahaahahahahahahaha

http://www.letsknit.co.uk/index.php/knitting_patterns/type/bag_patterns/


----------



## samazon

Oh I'll just take a peek and half an hour later, thanks Hennalady :lol:


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Oh I'll just take a peek and half an hour later, thanks Hennalady :lol:


You are welcome! I ripped out my volunteer dishcloth after 50 some odd rows and started something else....... Purses will still be waiting for a while for me. I plan a pink Plarn tote first though  I am going to buy a roll of pink cinnamon scented bags to do it with


----------



## samazon

You know I never thought about that, but you can buy bags in colors, All I ever thought of was store bags. Great idea thanks :-D


----------



## bsaito

hennalady said:


> http://crochetncrafts.com/crochet/puffy-seed-stitch-purse.html :thumbup:


Thanks for this link. I like this purse but I especially like that there is a tutorial coming for adding the zipper. I have not done one of those yet.


----------



## hennalady

Beware, there will be more to come.....


----------



## samazon

This reminds me of one I used to carry back in the day, love it http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC01224&token=NNIIXLAD&email=samazon%40centurylink.net&source=REFERPT


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> This reminds me of one I used to carry back in the day, love it http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC01224&token=NNIIXLAD&email=samazon%40centurylink.net&source=REFERPT


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Ok Ladies, I have been lagging with moving and all so here is my make up to you 
http://themercerie.net/knitting-patterns/
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60399AD.html?utm_source=Lion%2BBrand%2BYarn&utm_medium=Cable%2BReady%2BBag&utm_campaign=New%2BStitch%2BA%2BDay%2BPromo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/japanese-knot-project-bag-2
:XD: :shock:


----------



## samazon

Nice bags Hennalady, hope your move was smooth. Know it's always been a favorite thing of mine to do lol


----------



## hennalady

Should be done by the weekend.... Gotta work 


samazon said:


> Nice bags Hennalady, hope your move was smooth. Know it's always been a favorite thing of mine to do lol


----------



## hennalady

Moved in, got my internet back and found you a creative purse. Whew....
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer03/PATTaline.html :-D


----------



## samazon

I like this one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Thanks, me too! I am in the process of preparing :?: to do "Freeform Crochet" and hope to make a bag from it. For me it is 3/4 "Thought" and 1/4 "DO" but I love freeform beading so crochet should be easy enough. So many Ideas, so little time.....


samazon said:


> I like this one :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## samazon

I really like free form crochet. But would'nt know where to start. Please post when finished would love to see it :-D


----------



## hennalady

I did do a knitted freeform shawl and absolutely love it. I get many compliments when I get a chance to wear it here in sunny California!! Unfortunately I have not been able to capture it with my webcam and dont have a camera. I shall see about getting a pic of it posted someday....{ It is done in a variety of colors: Teal, turquoise, brown, tan, lime, purple etc and every stitch I was trying to learn at the time, and every kind of yarn I could find in different textures....}quote=samazon]I really like free form crochet. But would'nt know where to start. Please post when finished would love to see it :-D[/quote]


----------



## samazon

That sounds wonderful and yeah I know it gets warm there. Am originally from San Diego :-D


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> That sounds wonderful and yeah I know it gets warm there. Am originally from San Diego :-D


Yup, even hotter there! Give it a try, just make a scarf, random stitch groups switching yarns whenever you feel like it forming little groups of color and texture. The best part is, you CANT do it wrong!!


----------



## StellasKnits

Howzabout these? They're from a wonderful crochet bags book (it's available in my Etsy shop, link below) for everyone interested in bags


----------



## StellasKnits

Some more for the knitters!


----------



## hennalady

How cute are those!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## samazon

bsaito posted this bag and thought it was really cute. Did'nt have many colors in cotton in my stash so used what I had. Will make it again in colors soon
http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/112760.aspx


----------



## samazon

I found this pattern and fell in love. It's my new project bag. A little taller than the one shown. You can translate with google. The pattern is a little iffy but she has pics so pretty easy to see what she's doing. The pattern is on p2. Made up my own flowers :-D


----------



## samazon

Sorry about that here's the link  
http://petralalalie.blogspot.com/2012/01/taadaaa-bloemenmandje.html


----------



## hennalady

I cant decide which one I like better! I think the neutral colors are great for that bag.


----------



## hennalady

This one is so FUN!
http://www.craftpassion.com/2010/04/bag-tutorial-shaggy-bag-with-lining.html :mrgreen:


----------



## samazon

Thanks Hennalady, have been looking at that green bag for awhile just have'nt been able to find anything to make it with. It's really cute! :-D


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Thanks Hennalady, have been looking at that green bag for awhile just have'nt been able to find anything to make it with. It's really cute! :-D


Maybe some spools of Satin Ribbon....... :?:


----------



## Angelsmom1

so many to choose from. Where do I begin!! :roll:


----------



## samazon

Yes I know, which one first. Have been on a bag kick since this thread started. I'm just going to blame Hennalady she started this :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> You are so welcome Nan! Here is another one to torture all
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bagdiagripple.htm


I want to try this one. Don't have any vaigated yarn, but have got blues and purples that I think will turn out good. I like to do felting and it works great for handbags and totes.This was my first attempt at felting and it turned out good.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Nope...
> http://mylifeinknots.blogspot.com/search/label/free%20pattern
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Learning Tunisian too. Think my next bag will be done in TSS. Then felted, should turn out great. I'll post when I do it. Got a pattern picked out and just got my wool in the mail yesterday. Can't wait to get started. :idea:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> it must be recycle day! This is a cute "Plarn Tote" I found today!
> http://www.treehugger.com/style/diy-recycled-tote-bag.html
> What a great project and earth friendly is good too! I remember my Mom making the plarn or even "Rag" rugs for at the back door entry. Just hose it off no matter how much mud is on it, and good to go. I think this tote would be a great WIP bag, or Trunk bag, Or yes, i am weird and would carry it as a purse


This style was one of my first projects. If I can find a picture I can post it on here just to show off diffrent colors. I used up alot of my scrap stash with this one.


----------



## samazon

Angelsmom1 I like your bag. Have never tried felting but soon, it's on my to do list :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Angelsmom1 I like your bag. Have never tried felting but soon, it's on my to do list :-D


It's alot simpler than you would think. I had fun with it. That was my first felting project.I'd be glad to help if you like. Just PM me when you need help.thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Yes I know, which one first. Have been on a bag kick since this thread started. I'm just going to blame Hennalady she started this :lol: :lol:


Yeah, she's always starting something.LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Moved in, got my internet back and found you a creative purse. Whew....
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer03/PATTaline.html :-D


That's an interresting looking one. It kind of looks like my knitting. Just a beginner and can't knit too well. :-(


----------



## samazon

I saw something like that awhile back it was made with a new kind of raffia and it was crochet. Let me see if I can find it :-D


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, which one first. Have been on a bag kick since this thread started. I'm just going to blame Hennalady she started this :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's always starting something.LOL
Click to expand...

Yup. That's me, The Trouble maker. Can u tell my nickname was "Trouble" when I was a kid???  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, which one first. Have been on a bag kick since this thread started. I'm just going to blame Hennalady she started this :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's always starting something.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. That's me, The Trouble maker. Can u tell my nickname was "Trouble" when I was a kid???  :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I believe it!!!LOL
:-D :XD:


----------



## samazon

Yeah but look at all the nice bags we have because of trouble :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

One can never have enough Bags......


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Yeah but look at all the nice bags we have because of trouble :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


She's useful even if she is trouble!! :mrgreen: :lol: :-D


----------



## samazon

And I totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> And I totally agree :thumbup:


We should prolly be nice to her, huh?


----------



## samazon

Oh no I was agreeing with the post we never have enough bags


----------



## hennalady

Muahhahahahahahaaha!


----------



## samazon

Angelsmom1 here is the bag I was talking about. Maybe not quit the same now that I look at it lol But still nice :-D 
http://www.craftpassion.com/2010/08/crochet-straw-beach-bag-tutorial-pattern.html
And here's another one I really like :-D 
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/sarape_shopper/sarape_shopper.html


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Angelsmom1 here is the bag I was talking about. Maybe not quit the same now that I look at it lol But still nice :-D
> http://www.craftpassion.com/2010/08/crochet-straw-beach-bag-tutorial-pattern.html
> And here's another one I really like :-D
> http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/sarape_shopper/sarape_shopper.html


Liked that beach bag too. Never heard of raffia yarn. Bet it would make a sturdy bag. As for the other one, I was just looking at that site last night and had my eye on that one and one of the ones on the side of that picture too.


----------



## samazon

I think raffia yarn is supposed to be thinner than regular raffia and easier to work with. Had never heard of it before either, will have to look it up on line :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> I think raffia yarn is supposed to be thinner than regular raffia and easier to work with. Had never heard of it before either, will have to look it up on line :-D


Thinking about making a crochet bag using Tunisian Crochet. The TSS is a nice sturdy stitch. Debating on if I should felt it. It's an 8 pocket tote bag found on Lion Brand site.


----------



## samazon

Yes I've seen that one, nice. Think it would be great felted. If you go to pinterest and type in sandra massey in the search box I have a whole page of purses and totes :-D


----------



## hennalady

This one is fun..
http://www.midnightknitter.com/knitpixiepatterns/uploads/strawberry_pouch.htm
Scroll through her patterns, ya never know what you will find  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Yes I've seen that one, nice. Think it would be great felted. If you go to pinterest and type in sandra massey in the search box I have a whole page of purses and totes :-D


Oh Good, I'll look. I was thinking on felting after doing tunisian simple stitch. Right now trying to figure what colors to use with the yarn that I have.


----------



## samazon

Think that one would be really sturdy felted in tunisian. It would be a nice travel bag :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Think that one would be really sturdy felted in tunisian. It would be a nice travel bag :-D :thumbup:


Might make it a bit larger as I have to carry alot of junk with me. hennalady suggested I make it a project bag. Would be a nice one. Got to check my yarn stash to see what colors to make it from and then decide wether to felt it or not. Don't have to manny colors choices in wool. Might just make it out of acrylic and line it. Kim suggested lining it with ready made bandanas. Smart idea. May just do that.


----------



## samazon

That is a cute idea! :-D


----------



## hennalady

Cute little recieving blankets at $1 Store work well for the BIG Bags.... Hm a Wattle bag.... LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Cute little recieving blankets at $1 Store work well for the BIG Bags.... Hm a Wattle bag.... LOL


could use sheet of wattle as a lining too.


----------



## hennalady

Smarty pants!! Oh yeah, which page and book did we decide was "Beth" stitch. For those of you not understanding this here is the scoop. We both got 2 great Crochet stitches books. They all have only Numbers and no names, so we have decided to name them and write them in our books to keep up with each other on our "Block Party" located at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-1.html under "Add your own stitch of the day"
~Kim


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little recieving blankets at $1 Store work well for the BIG Bags.... Hm a Wattle bag.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> could use sheet of wattle as a lining too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Smarty pants!! Oh yeah, which page and book did we decide was "Beth" stitch. For those of you not understanding this here is the scoop. We both got 2 great Crochet stitches books. They all have only Numbers and no names, so we have decided to name them and write them in our books to keep up with each other on our "Block Party" located at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-1.html under "Add your own stitch of the day"
> ~Kim
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little recieving blankets at $1 Store work well for the BIG Bags.... Hm a Wattle bag.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> could use sheet of wattle as a lining too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Beth is going to be from smaller book, Page 70 or 76. Titled Solid number 8. I have already posted mine on add a new stitch but I didn't put a name on it.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smarty pants!! Oh yeah, which page and book did we decide was "Beth" stitch. For those of you not understanding this here is the scoop. We both got 2 great Crochet stitches books. They all have only Numbers and no names, so we have decided to name them and write them in our books to keep up with each other on our "Block Party" located at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-1.html under "Add your own stitch of the day"
> ~Kim
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little recieving blankets at $1 Store work well for the BIG Bags.... Hm a Wattle bag.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> could use sheet of wattle as a lining too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beth is going to be from smaller book, Page 70 or 76. Titled Solid number 8. I have already posted mine on add a new stitch but I didn't put a name on it.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mmorris25

That is beautiful.


----------



## mmorris25

Maybe we can get a Group Rate!


----------



## hennalady

I have been outta the loop, so I dont understand this question :-( . So I will share a cute bag I found today 
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/wise-owl-tote-bag?utm_source=WhatCounts+Publicaster+Edition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Craft+by+the+Sea+%26+Save+20%25!&utm_content=Wise+Owl+Tote+Bag


mmorris25 said:


> Maybe we can get a Group Rate!


 :XD:


----------



## samazon

Really cute :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

This one you have to register on the site, but there are lots of patterns to get when you do 
http://www.letsgetcrafting.com/index.php#knitting


----------



## samazon

Hey gals found this one by accident. Would be really cute for summer in any bright color, am thinking yellow. Even as a project bag :-D 
http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00954&cat_id=1#


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Hey gals found this one by accident. Would be really cute for summer in any bright color, am thinking yellow. Even as a project bag :-D
> http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00954&cat_id=1#


 :thumbup: good find.Can see it in Caron's simply soft bright orange, yellow or green. Nice and summery. I know , I can never have enough totes and project bags. I loop the handles around the neck of a clothes hanger and store them in a closet. Some have WIP's and some are just pretty totes.


----------



## samazon

I know what you mean. They make great project bags and going to the river today bags :lol: Can never have to many and some are just to pretty to pass up :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Well how fun is [email protected]!?!
Great find.


samazon said:


> Hey gals found this one by accident. Would be really cute for summer in any bright color, am thinking yellow. Even as a project bag :-D
> http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00954&cat_id=1#


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Did someone say Beach Bag?????
http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC01092&cat_id=337


samazon said:


> I know what you mean. They make great project bags and going to the river today bags :lol: Can never have to many and some are just to pretty to pass up :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Love it!!!! Am pinning that one :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Did someone say Beach Bag?????
> http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC01092&cat_id=337
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. They make great project bags and going to the river today bags :lol: Can never have to many and some are just to pretty to pass up :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Now, that's a bag!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Ok this one just came in the mail. I must learn this stitch :-D http://www.allfreecrochet.com/SummerBags/Crocodile-on-the-Beach-Bag/ml/1


----------



## hennalady

You will find the crocodile stitch directions in our "Add your own stitch of the day" post on pg 10, here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-10.html



samazon said:


> Ok this one just came in the mail. I must learn this stitch :-D http://www.allfreecrochet.com/SummerBags/Crocodile-on-the-Beach-Bag/ml/1


----------



## samazon

Thanks Hennalady, it's been on my to do list for awhile. Guess it's time to do :lol: :lol:


----------



## hennalady

If I have learned one thing at all from Miss Jackie, it is "There is no time like the present"..... Have fun and keep me posted. I havent tried the stitch myself yet, but havent seen anything I want out of it yet either....
~Kim


samazon said:


> Thanks Hennalady, it's been on my to do list for awhile. Guess it's time to do :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> If I have learned one thing at all from Miss Jackie, it is "There is no time like the present"..... Have fun and keep me posted. I havent tried the stitch myself yet, but havent seen anything I want out of it yet either....
> ~Kim
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hennalady, it's been on my to do list for awhile. Guess it's time to do :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

saw a shawl on maggies, guess it was a poncho actually.


----------



## samazon

I think as a edging on a afghan might be nice. Think it would be really warm as clothing looks heavy?


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> I think as a edging on a afghan might be nice. Think it would be really warm as clothing looks heavy?


some where else in one of the many newsletter had a halter top made with cotton done in croc stitch too. Does look thick, but a cotton top might be better. Trim for an afghan would definitly look nice


----------



## Angelsmom1

Samazon, there is a scarf kit in the Mary Maxim catalog that uses the crocodile stitch. Doesn't look too difficult. You could prolly make one just by looking at the picture in catalog. It might even be on her web page. I knew I'd seen another crocodile pattern some where.


----------



## samazon

I know there's a bag on this post. But your right am not sure what it was either :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> I know there's a bag on this post. But your right am not sure what it was either :-D


hennalady says there is one here, but I don't recall where. She prolly has a pattern for the stitch, maybe ask her for that, then you can make what ever you want with it. Might be lite enough if you used a #3 weight yarn.


----------



## samazon

The bag pattern is back a few pages. I like that idea of using lighter weight yarn, thanks :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> The bag pattern is back a few pages. I like that idea of using lighter weight yarn, thanks :-D


Good , glad you found it. Have a happy 4th.


----------



## samazon

And Happy 4th to you too :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

See, you guys can make it a day without me after all  Hope you had a Great Celebration of freedom all!! ~Kim


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> See, you guys can make it a day without me after all  Hope you had a Great Celebration of freedom all!! ~Kim


wedid, but it was so hard. glad your back.


----------



## samazon

But we did miss you and hope you had a great 4th :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Awwwww Thanks Kids!!! Love you too.  My fourth was a working holiday in my line of work, but its ok, there were plenty of fireworks let off in the neighborhood for me. I hope you guys had a good one too  Huggss, Kim


----------



## hennalady

Came across this cute bag for you all!
Uptown Chic Satchel
http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=2569&key=KDNL
:mrgreen: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Came across this cute bag for you all!
> Uptown Chic Satchel
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=2569&key=KDNL
> :mrgreen: :thumbup: :XD:


Love the look of cables, but not there yet. So much to learn.


----------



## hennalady

you and me both GF


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came across this cute bag for you all!
> Uptown Chic Satchel
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=2569&key=KDNL
> :mrgreen: :thumbup: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look of cables, but not there yet. So much to learn.
Click to expand...


----------



## samazon

I love this one, thanks :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> you and me both GF
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came across this cute bag for you all!
> Uptown Chic Satchel
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=2569&key=KDNL
> :mrgreen: :thumbup: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look of cables, but not there yet. So much to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

One of these days.....right? I can't go any where-got too much to do.


----------



## hennalady

More torture, Ninja Style...
http://purplekittyyarns.com/purse-patterns/casual-chic-two-bags-to-crochet


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> More torture, Ninja Style...
> http://purplekittyyarns.com/purse-patterns/casual-chic-two-bags-to-crochet


Really like the dark one. Got my Tunisian hooks today, so Now I have no excuse to get started on my selected bag. Hopefully one day I can post it here.


----------



## hennalady

So, get busy. You have till my nap is done!!! ~LOL~



Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> More torture, Ninja Style...
> http://purplekittyyarns.com/purse-patterns/casual-chic-two-bags-to-crochet
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the dark one. Got my Tunisian hooks today, so Now I have no excuse to get started on my selected bag. Hopefully one day I can post it here.
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

So, get busy. You have till my nap is done!!! ~LOL~



Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> More torture, Ninja Style...
> http://purplekittyyarns.com/purse-patterns/casual-chic-two-bags-to-crochet
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the dark one. Got my Tunisian hooks today, so Now I have no excuse to get started on my selected bag. Hopefully one day I can post it here.
Click to expand...


----------



## samazon

Oh oh Ninja you must stop! Not enough time....... This one is really nice :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> So, get busy. You have till my nap is done!!! ~LOL~
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> More torture, Ninja Style...
> http://purplekittyyarns.com/purse-patterns/casual-chic-two-bags-to-crochet
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the dark one. Got my Tunisian hooks today, so Now I have no excuse to get started on my selected bag. Hopefully one day I can post it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hope you take a LOOOONGGG Nap>>>>>


----------



## hennalady

Today, perhaps!!


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, get busy. You have till my nap is done!!! ~LOL~
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> More torture, Ninja Style...
> http://purplekittyyarns.com/purse-patterns/casual-chic-two-bags-to-crochet
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the dark one. Got my Tunisian hooks today, so Now I have no excuse to get started on my selected bag. Hopefully one day I can post it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you take a LOOOONGGG Nap>>>>>
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Today, perhaps!!
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, get busy. You have till my nap is done!!! ~LOL~
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> More torture, Ninja Style...
> http://purplekittyyarns.com/purse-patterns/casual-chic-two-bags-to-crochet
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the dark one. Got my Tunisian hooks today, so Now I have no excuse to get started on my selected bag. Hopefully one day I can post it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you take a LOOOONGGG Nap>>>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

see you got the same e-mail as I did. Want to start bag tomorrow. Should go pretty fast. I can crochet in my sleep.


----------



## hennalady

More Beautiful trouble coming your way.... 

http://crochetology.net/2012/03/st-patricks-day-free-pattern-a-beautiful-belly/

Thanks Fatima! She does lovely work and shares her knowledge with all. If you have Facebook you can visit her there too


----------



## samazon

Hey gals found this one today :-D 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/catherine-wheel-tote


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Hey gals found this one today :-D
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/catherine-wheel-tote


I can picture that in brighter colors for a nice summer bag. Like the stitch pattern. Good find!!


----------



## bsaito

Been lurking here, enjoying all the bags and purses. I am almonst finished with my swirl bag. It's way bigger than I imagined which is ok. I'll post when I am done. I don't get to work on it very often. 

Thanks for all the great posts!


----------



## hennalady

Super cute!!!


samazon said:


> Hey gals found this one today :-D
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/catherine-wheel-tote


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## hennalady

I can hardly stand to wait. :lol: :lol: You know patience is not my strong point. I will try though cuz I know how it is having a WIP you just cant find the time for. I think I counted 5 or 6 today in my stash..... 


bsaito said:


> Been lurking here, enjoying all the bags and purses. I am almonst finished with my swirl bag. It's way bigger than I imagined which is ok. I'll post when I am done. I don't get to work on it very often.
> 
> Thanks for all the great posts!


----------



## samazon

Thanks ladies, think your right about the colors need to be brighter :-D


----------



## samazon

Small but cute and uses several stitch patterns. :-D 
http://aboutgoodness.com/crochet-bag-pattern-and-broomstick-crochet-tutorial/


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Small but cute and uses several stitch patterns. :-D
> http://aboutgoodness.com/crochet-bag-pattern-and-broomstick-crochet-tutorial/


That one looks like fun. Diffrent stitches to keep me from getting bored. Plus I like the color scheme. Good choice samazon!


----------



## samazon

Thanks, I like the colors in the broomstick part. Although it's been awhile since I've done it :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Thanks, I like the colors in the broomstick part. Although it's been awhile since I've done it :lol:


Broomstick is something I have'nt tried yet. I'm working on Tunisian now.


----------



## samazon

I have a book on tunisian but have'nt tried it yet. Has some nice patterns for a shawl and afghan. Someday, it's on my to do list :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> I have a book on tunisian but have'nt tried it yet. Has some nice patterns for a shawl and afghan. Someday, it's on my to do list :-D


It's really quite easy and fun. Also works up quickly, for instant gratification.LOL


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a book on tunisian but have'nt tried it yet. Has some nice patterns for a shawl and afghan. Someday, it's on my to do list :-D
> 
> 
> 
> It's really quite easy and fun. Also works up quickly, for instant gratification.LOL
Click to expand...

Yes it does, And Broomstick is even faster!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a book on tunisian but have'nt tried it yet. Has some nice patterns for a shawl and afghan. Someday, it's on my to do list :-D
> 
> 
> 
> It's really quite easy and fun. Also works up quickly, for instant gratification.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does, And Broomstick is even faster!!! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Got big holes in it. I can do that, though not intentionally


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a book on tunisian but have'nt tried it yet. Has some nice patterns for a shawl and afghan. Someday, it's on my to do list :-D
> 
> 
> 
> It's really quite easy and fun. Also works up quickly, for instant gratification.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does, And Broomstick is even faster!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got big holes in it. I can do that, though not intentionally
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a book on tunisian but have'nt tried it yet. Has some nice patterns for a shawl and afghan. Someday, it's on my to do list :-D
> 
> 
> 
> It's really quite easy and fun. Also works up quickly, for instant gratification.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does, And Broomstick is even faster!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This came thru IE at 838 7/30 Figure that
> Got big holes in it. I can do that, though not intentionally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## samazon

Found this one today, maybe different colors
:-D 
http://www.freepatternsdonnascrochetdesigns.com/striped-square-tote-free-crochet-pattern.html


----------



## hennalady

Cute Samazon!. I found this one there too 
http://donnascrochetdesigns.com/vintagehatpurses/free-vintage-crochet-pattern-colorful-&-bright-purses.html


samazon said:


> Found this one today, maybe different colors
> :-D
> http://www.freepatternsdonnascrochetdesigns.com/striped-square-tote-free-crochet-pattern.html


----------



## samazon

Oh I like the half round one, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Me too. I have some antique pattern books like these. They are my prize patterns  All are from the Depression era and wonderful!.


samazon said:


> Oh I like the half round one, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Oooohhhhhh Aaaahhhhhhh.
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=&technique=&season=&year=&new=pattern&format=free&products_id=1564


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Oooohhhhhh Aaaahhhhhhh.
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=&technique=&season=&year=&new=pattern&format=free&products_id=1564


I like this one. Just haven't done any cable work. Not there yet, but will keep pattern tucked away in the puter.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhhhh Aaaahhhhhhh.
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=&technique=&season=&year=&new=pattern&format=free&products_id=1564
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one. Just haven't done any cable work. Not there yet, but will keep pattern tucked away in the puter.
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure you will like this one too!
Felted Purse With Mosaic Trim Knitting Pattern
http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bagfeltmosaic.htm


----------



## samazon

Love the color and top pattern on this one :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhhhh Aaaahhhhhhh.
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=&technique=&season=&year=&new=pattern&format=free&products_id=1564
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one. Just haven't done any cable work. Not there yet, but will keep pattern tucked away in the puter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure you will like this one too!
> Felted Purse With Mosaic Trim Knitting Pattern
> http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bagfeltmosaic.htm
Click to expand...

Nice choice. I like this style. I had some of those many pocketed kangaroo type insert to organize everything in a bag like this. This one is very similar to a bag I found at a yard sale. I'm slowly plugging away at my purse. My hands get so tired working the afghan hook. Guess I'm doing it in acrylic as I got so much done, I don't want to start over.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhhhh Aaaahhhhhhh.
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=&technique=&season=&year=&new=pattern&format=free&products_id=1564
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one. Just haven't done any cable work. Not there yet, but will keep pattern tucked away in the puter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure you will like this one too!
> Felted Purse With Mosaic Trim Knitting Pattern
> http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bagfeltmosaic.htm
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice choice. I like this style. I had some of those many pocketed kangaroo type insert to organize everything in a bag like this. This one is very similar to a bag I found at a yard sale. I'm slowly plugging away at my purse. My hands get so tired working the afghan hook. Guess I'm doing it in acrylic as I got so much done, I don't want to start over.
Click to expand...

My hands do the same with knitting usually, but my new Irish Mesh Stitch is showing my improvement with loosening my grip. No hand pain so far and my square is almost done!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhhhh Aaaahhhhhhh.
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=&technique=&season=&year=&new=pattern&format=free&products_id=1564
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one. Just haven't done any cable work. Not there yet, but will keep pattern tucked away in the puter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure you will like this one too!
> Felted Purse With Mosaic Trim Knitting Pattern
> http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bagfeltmosaic.htm
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice choice. I like this style. I had some of those many pocketed kangaroo type insert to organize everything in a bag like this. This one is very similar to a bag I found at a yard sale. I'm slowly plugging away at my purse. My hands get so tired working the afghan hook. Guess I'm doing it in acrylic as I got so much done, I don't want to start over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hands do the same with knitting usually, but my new Irish Mesh Stitch is showing my improvement with loosening my grip. No hand pain so far and my square is almost done!!
Click to expand...

Your prolly done with your square by now. I should be working on it and not wasting time on this machine. Although I do enjoy our chats very much. We've been playing chat tag here the last day. Maybe we'll get hooked up later. In the meantime I think I may knit a while or until I get too sleepy.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhhhh Aaaahhhhhhh.
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=&technique=&season=&year=&new=pattern&format=free&products_id=1564
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one. Just haven't done any cable work. Not there yet, but will keep pattern tucked away in the puter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure you will like this one too!
> Felted Purse With Mosaic Trim Knitting Pattern
> http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bagfeltmosaic.htm
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice choice. I like this style. I had some of those many pocketed kangaroo type insert to organize everything in a bag like this. This one is very similar to a bag I found at a yard sale. I'm slowly plugging away at my purse. My hands get so tired working the afghan hook. Guess I'm doing it in acrylic as I got so much done, I don't want to start over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hands do the same with knitting usually, but my new Irish Mesh Stitch is showing my improvement with loosening my grip. No hand pain so far and my square is almost done!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your prolly done with your square by now. I should be working on it and not wasting time on this machine. Although I do enjoy our chats very much. We've been playing chat tag here the last day. Maybe we'll get hooked up later. In the meantime I think I may knit a while or until I get too sleepy.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too!!


----------



## bsaito

bsaito said:


> Been lurking here, enjoying all the bags and purses. I am almonst finished with my swirl bag. It's way bigger than I imagined which is ok. I'll post when I am done. I don't get to work on it very often.
> 
> Thanks for all the great posts!


Here's my swirling bag. I have used it for about a week now. Holding up well. It's way bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## hennalady

bsaito said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been lurking here, enjoying all the bags and purses. I am almonst finished with my swirl bag. It's way bigger than I imagined which is ok. I'll post when I am done. I don't get to work on it very often.
> 
> Thanks for all the great posts!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my swirling bag. I have used it for about a week now. Holding up well. It's way bigger than I thought it would be.
Click to expand...

How cute bsaito!!!!! Love the citrus colors. I prolly would have done earth tones and a lot of different textures for myself. Your color choices are great!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

bsaito, I love it! Your colors are fab :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

I too love the colors. Very cheery and bright. Your work looks great too. Wish I could do such nice work.


----------



## samazon

Hey gals just found this one, love it. And it's crochet :thumbup: 
http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-crochet-patterns-valley-yarns-172-felted-entrelac-bag/?cm_mmc


----------



## hennalady

samazon said:


> Hey gals just found this one, love it. And it's crochet :thumbup:
> http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-crochet-patterns-valley-yarns-172-felted-entrelac-bag/?cm_mmc


Oooohhhh, Jacki will love this one. She has been wanting to learn Entrelac!!


----------



## NanGreen

I am so behind:

Snagged the "Pretty purses" on page 4 and including a cable knit purse.

Sorry can't seem to post pictures.

Whew threw the ball back.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey gals just found this one, love it. And it's crochet :thumbup:
> http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-crochet-patterns-valley-yarns-172-felted-entrelac-bag/?cm_mmc
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhh, Jacki will love this one. She has been wanting to learn Entrelac!!
Click to expand...

Yup, she's right. I do like this one. Not up to the enteralac technique yet, but does look interesting


----------



## hennalady

NanGreen said:


> I am so behind:
> 
> Snagged the "Pretty purses" on page 4 and including a cable knit purse.
> 
> Sorry can't seem to post pictures.
> 
> Whew threw the ball back.


Cute bag!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Thanks NanGreen, that's a nice one :thumbup:


----------



## NanGreen

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey gals just found this one, love it. And it's crochet :thumbup:
> http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-crochet-patterns-valley-yarns-172-felted-entrelac-bag/?cm_mmc
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhh, Jacki will love this one. She has been wanting to learn Entrelac!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, she's right. I do like this one. Not up to the enterlac technique yet, but does look interesting
Click to expand...

Wow, entrelac AND felting in the same project. Both are techniques I would like to try. Bet it looks cool.

Here is a coin purse that gives you a taste of color work. Another technique , :shock:


----------



## Angelsmom1

NanGreen said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey gals just found this one, love it. And it's crochet :thumbup:
> http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-crochet-patterns-valley-yarns-172-felted-entrelac-bag/?cm_mmc
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhh, Jacki will love this one. She has been wanting to learn Entrelac!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, she's right. I do like this one. Not up to the enterlac technique yet, but does look interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, entrelac AND felting in the same project. Both are techniques I would like to try. Bet it looks cool.
> 
> Here is a coin purse that gives you a taste of color work. Another technique , :shock:
Click to expand...

Nangreen, you'll like the felting part. it really is alot easier than it looks. I made a purse and felted it. I think it is back toward the begining of this topic, but I'll post ot again here. Your coin purse is good. I want to start out small and easy til I get the hank og changing colors and running yarn up along the side. Thabks for the pattern


----------



## NanGreen

Here is a coin purse that gives you a taste of color work. Another technique , :shock:[/quote]

Nangreen, you'll like the felting part. it really is alot easier than it looks. I made a purse and felted it. I think it is back toward the begining of this topic, but I'll post ot again here. Your coin purse is good. I want to start out small and easy til I get the hank og changing colors and running yarn up along the side. Thabks for the pattern[/quote]

Your welcome. I like your bag. Must try this soon.


----------



## Crafty Gardener

hennalady said:


> I have seen some cute bags to make so as I relocate them I will add them here .


thanks, I love tote bags


----------



## Angelsmom1

Crafty Gardener said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some cute bags to make so as I relocate them I will add them here .
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, I love tote bags
Click to expand...

Who doesn't!


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Crafty Gardener said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some cute bags to make so as I relocate them I will add them here .
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, I love tote bags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who doesn't!
Click to expand...

Found a couple more to torture you all!
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Slavic_Star_Hand_Bag__D55499220.html
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Kachina_Bag___D55508220.html


----------



## samazon

Oh those are very nice, love the top one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ladysjk

Oh my..I love the Slavic star, I have a friend from Poland I think this will be a nice gift for her! Kim, ya did it to me again..oh the shame of it all!


----------



## hennalady

Nice to see you! I got more coming tomorrow so get ready!!!! Muahahahahahahaha


ladysjk said:


> Oh my..I love the Slavic star, I have a friend from Poland I think this will be a nice gift for her! Kim, ya did it to me again..oh the shame of it all!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crafty Gardener said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some cute bags to make so as I relocate them I will add them here .
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, I love tote bags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who doesn't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found a couple more to torture you all!
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Slavic_Star_Hand_Bag__D55499220.html
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Kachina_Bag___D55508220.html
Click to expand...

You know I don't have time for theseLOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Nice to see you! I got more coming tomorrow so get ready!!!! Muahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> ladysjk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my..I love the Slavic star, I have a friend from Poland I think this will be a nice gift for her! Kim, ya did it to me again..oh the shame of it all!
Click to expand...

I like your little saying about getting some sleep. I'd love to play with yarn all day and get a long nights sleep, but can't have everything. Still haven't cleaned the fish houses and they need it. Been too busy finding more patterns and spending less time doing the things I should be doing.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you! I got more coming tomorrow so get ready!!!! Muahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> ladysjk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my..I love the Slavic star, I have a friend from Poland I think this will be a nice gift for her! Kim, ya did it to me again..oh the shame of it all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like your little saying about getting some sleep. I'd love to play with yarn all day and get a long nights sleep, but can't have everything. Still haven't cleaned the fish houses and they need it. Been too busy finding more patterns and spending less time doing the things I should be doing.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are getting some good restful time then! Good for you. Fishies will be ok till tomorrow Im sure.  Hugggggggggggssssssssss, Kim~N~Macey


----------



## Angelsmom1

Been busy working on 2 projects.Trying out new Bamboo needles. Sure wish I knew who sent them to me. I like them Very much.


----------



## hennalady

Im telling you, It was your kitty! Wants you to make him some toys....


Angelsmom1 said:


> Been busy working on 2 projects.Trying out new Bamboo needles. Sure wish I knew who sent them to me. I like them Very much.


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Im telling you, It was your kitty! Wants you to make him some toys....
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy working on 2 projects.Trying out new Bamboo needles. Sure wish I knew who sent them to me. I like them Very much.
Click to expand...

Guess I'll have to make some toys before he breaks the bank. Also hiding credit cards with monkey.MOL!!


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im telling you, It was your kitty! Wants you to make him some toys....
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy working on 2 projects.Trying out new Bamboo needles. Sure wish I knew who sent them to me. I like them Very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess I'll have to make some toys before he breaks the bank. Also hiding credit cards with monkey.MOL!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im telling you, It was your kitty! Wants you to make him some toys....
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy working on 2 projects.Trying out new Bamboo needles. Sure wish I knew who sent them to me. I like them Very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess I'll have to make some toys before he breaks the bank. Also hiding credit cards with monkey.MOL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

had to get off that page quick. Angel is right here wanting to go to bed. (me too)


----------



## hennalady

Mean ole Auntie Kim!!! ~MOL~


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im telling you, It was your kitty! Wants you to make him some toys....
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy working on 2 projects.Trying out new Bamboo needles. Sure wish I knew who sent them to me. I like them Very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess I'll have to make some toys before he breaks the bank. Also hiding credit cards with monkey.MOL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> had to get off that page quick. Angel is right here wanting to go to bed. (me too)
Click to expand...


----------



## samazon

Here's a new one for you :-D 
http://********************************/2008/02/march-chevron-ii-c.html


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Here's a new one for you :-D
> http://********************************/2008/02/march-chevron-ii-c.html


samazon, Love this one. I had started a Tunisian bag, but after seeing this one, I'm thinking of frogging the other one and doing this instead. Thanks!!!


----------



## hennalady

What a great little blog Samazon! Nice find 


samazon said:


> Here's a new one for you :-D
> http://********************************/2008/02/march-chevron-ii-c.html


----------



## NanGreen

I really liked that Chevron bag. Very nice and thank you.

Here is one to share:


----------



## hennalady

Cute find NAN!! Thanks 


NanGreen said:


> I really liked that Chevron bag. Very nice and thank you.
> 
> Here is one to share:


----------



## samazon

Thanks gals and Nan really like that one, thanks :-D


----------



## hennalady

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bagmetallic.htm
http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bagtote.htm
http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bagfelticedragon.htm


----------



## samazon

Those are nice really like the middle one :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

Like the middle one too. Almost looks like the Side Bar knit stitch or tunisian. I'll have to look at the link.Thanks hennalady


----------



## hennalady

I found that one just for you  My pleasure ladies


Angelsmom1 said:


> Like the middle one too. Almost looks like the Side Bar knit stitch or tunisian. I'll have to look at the link.Thanks hennalady


----------



## NanGreen

Your welcome ladies. Here is my current fascination. No real pattern available and need to talk someone into drinking that much soda.


----------



## hennalady

How fun Nan! Ya know Juice comes in cans too, so you can have that option as well.


----------



## Estee

Some cat/dog food cans have pop tops too...Ask your friends and neighbors to save them for you and before you know it you'll have a mountain of them...


----------



## hennalady

Estee said:


> Some cat/dog food cans have pop tops too...Ask your friends and neighbors to save them for you and before you know it you'll have a mountain of them...


Could even ask the bored kid at the recycle center down the street to save them


----------



## LadyBecket

Thank you for all of these fabulous links!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Estee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some cat/dog food cans have pop tops too...Ask your friends and neighbors to save them for you and before you know it you'll have a mountain of them...
> 
> 
> 
> Could even ask the bored kid at the recycle center down the street to save them
Click to expand...

There also on beer cans.LOL


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some cat/dog food cans have pop tops too...Ask your friends and neighbors to save them for you and before you know it you'll have a mountain of them...
> 
> 
> 
> Could even ask the bored kid at the recycle center down the street to save them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There also on beer cans.LOL
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some cat/dog food cans have pop tops too...Ask your friends and neighbors to save them for you and before you know it you'll have a mountain of them...
> 
> 
> 
> Could even ask the bored kid at the recycle center down the street to save them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There also on beer cans.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thought you'd like that remark.
:mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some cat/dog food cans have pop tops too...Ask your friends and neighbors to save them for you and before you know it you'll have a mountain of them...
> 
> 
> 
> Could even ask the bored kid at the recycle center down the street to save them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There also on beer cans.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought you'd like that remark.
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

But of Course! Hugggssss, ~Kim


----------



## samazon

Yes Angelsmom that would have been my suggestion :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanGreen

Now there is a thought Angel. Just need to find a drunk. :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

NanGreen said:


> Now there is a thought Angel. Just need to find a drunk. :thumbup:


For some reason I never have to look hard. LOL and No, I don't drink.


----------



## hennalady

I really like this one I found today. It is done in Tunisian Crochet
http://thelaughingwillow.blogspot.com/2010/08/so-remember-how-i-sold-out-well-i.html

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanGreen

Thanks, I like that one. Here is a similar one that I found. Sorry but still having problem posting pictures.

This one is crochet but I really like it.


----------



## hennalady

NanGreen said:


> Your welcome ladies. Here is my current fascination. No real pattern available and need to talk someone into drinking that much soda.


Are you going to share this lovely pattern with us too Nan? It is so cute and I have a daughter that would love it


----------



## samazon

Really like the red version of that, thanks Hennalady :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

You're welcome Samazon! Enjoy


----------



## NanGreen

Push the link that says download. A three page document should open up with a picture and instructions. If that doesn't work for you, let me know and I will email a word document or something that is easier to work with.


----------



## hennalady

Did you post one for the soda tab bag?


NanGreen said:


> Push the link that says download. A three page document should open up with a picture and instructions. If that doesn't work for you, let me know and I will email a word document or something that is easier to work with.


----------



## NanGreen

hennalady said:


> Did you post one for the soda tab bag?
> 
> 
> NanGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Push the link that says download. A three page document should open up with a picture and instructions. If that doesn't work for you, let me know and I will email a word document or something that is easier to work with.
Click to expand...

No, sorry there was no instructions, only a picture. I am pretty sure that I could make that one from the picture if I could only get someone to become a drinker.



It was the metallic pull rings crocheted together with metallic cording/thread.


----------



## hennalady

NanGreen said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post one for the soda tab bag?
> 
> 
> NanGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Push the link that says download. A three page document should open up with a picture and instructions. If that doesn't work for you, let me know and I will email a word document or something that is easier to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sorry there was no instructions, only a picture. I am pretty sure that I could make that one from the picture if I could only get someone to become a drinker.
> 
> 
> Thanks Nan, I knew it was the tabs, just curious if there was a pattern for it cuz it is soooo cute. And Eco Friendly! Save a Tab, Save a life.
> It was the metallic pull rings crocheted together with metallic cording/thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanGreen

How many of these would you like?


A granny square handbag, offered at Neiman Marcus, retailed for $2,895. Yikes! And granny squares even made it to the red carpet, as seen on Cate Blanchett wearing a Romance Was Born design by Australian duo Anna Plunkett and Luke Sales.


----------



## hennalady

Love the bag!!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

NanGreen said:


> How many of these would you like?
> 
> A granny square handbag, offered at Neiman Marcus, retailed for $2,895. Yikes! And granny squares even made it to the red carpet, as seen on Cate Blanchett wearing a Romance Was Born design by Australian duo Anna Plunkett and Luke Sales.


I've got about 200 grannies made for a blankie I'm making. wonder how much I can get for it.LOL


----------



## samazon

Love the bag but the dress well....


----------



## Angelsmom1

I can see the bag, but your right, I don't think I'd wear that dress.


----------



## samazon

Yeah not even on a cold day :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Yeah not even on a cold day :lol: :lol:


Nope, couldn't do it.


----------



## samazon

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not even on a cold day :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, couldn't do it.
Click to expand...

Not even on Halloween, well, maybe as a zombie covered in blood....... :XD:


----------



## samazon

HaHa :lol:


----------



## hennalady

Ohhhh, Ahhhhhh...
http://www.knitca.com/patterns/cable_bag
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

awwww i loved those!!! i really need to learn how to read a pattern!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Ohhhh, Ahhhhhh...
> http://www.knitca.com/patterns/cable_bag
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Maybe a vampire could do it????

Nice purse. You up to doing cables Now Hennalady?
It's a pretty bag.


----------



## samazon

I was searching for yarn today and found that one on Elann. No yarn but great bag pattern, thanks for posting :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanGreen

Look at the prices on these!

http://pinterest.com/lovetobuyshoes/purse-party/?e_t=e635781754604eb2a88bf5f7593906d8&e_t_s=board-name&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=board_collaborator_invite


----------



## NanGreen

If I spent the money for the purse that they want, I could not afford to put anything in the purse.


----------



## Angelsmom1

NanGreen said:


> Look at the prices on these!
> 
> http://pinterest.com/lovetobuyshoes/purse-party/?e_t=e635781754604eb2a88bf5f7593906d8&e_t_s=board-name&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=board_collaborator_invite


Holy Cow, Maybe that's what they are made of!!!!! I like bags, but I could maybe afford 1 in my lifetime. Maybe.....


----------



## samazon

A little to rich for my pocketbook. And really what makes a bag worth that much anyway besides someones name on it :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> A little to rich for my pocketbook. And really what makes a bag worth that much anyway besides someones name on it :-D


You are so right. I did recently bought a Liz Claiborne bag. I paid $3.50 . It is like new condition even though I bought it "slightly used". I enjoy finding treasures like this one. And I can afford it. Let them keep thier 100,000.00 bags!


----------



## samazon

I love finding bargins like that too :-D And with that kinda of money could buy a house around here :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> I love finding bargins like that too :-D And with that kinda of money could buy a house around here :-D


Can you imagine what size stash I could have with the cost of one of thoses bags???? I'd have to buy a new house or a big storage building to keep it in. What fun that would be.


----------



## samazon

Lots of fun!!!!! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Lots of fun!!!!! :-D :thumbup:


hennaladykim, just sent me a booklet for making 10 diffrent felted purses. I made one a while ago and I love it, but a seam is seperating. I need to sew it back together. I also carry so much junk that I may make the back pack style bag from the booklet. I still have one tote on my tunisian hook that I need to work on. But the tension is too tight and is not easy to work on. So I've put it in the WIP pile. Prolly shud frog it and re do it in regular crochet.I'm trying to finish all my WIP's so I can start the new year with a clean slate.


----------



## samazon

I know what you mean about wip's. But mine are going to have to wait awhile, my DD and I are moving in about 2 wks. She was offered a better position and accepted. Only about 40 mi away but still the whole house has to be packed. We're going to be 2 tired puppys for awhile. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> I know what you mean about wip's. But mine are going to have to wait awhile, my DD and I are moving in about 2 wks. She was offered a better position and accepted. Only about 40 mi away but still the whole house has to be packed. We're going to be 2 tired puppys for awhile. :lol: :lol:


I see your going to be quite busy. I hate moving with a passion. But 1 thing about moving, is It gives me the opportunity to organize my stuff and put things where I want. I'd take the move as a good time to organize my stash and other craft items. 40 miles or 4,000 mile move, it's all about the same. Everything has to go. Will look for you when you get done and settled. Might keep a small project with in reach, so when your done for the day, you can play with yarn to relax and unwind.


----------



## NellieKnitter

So many beautiful bags, and so much yarn, and so little time! I can't believe all the beautiful bags!


----------



## Angelsmom1

NellieKnitter said:


> So many beautiful bags, and so much yarn, and so little time! I can't believe all the beautiful bags!


There are just too many. If I spent less time here and more time stitching, I might be able to make some of these beauties.


----------



## NellieKnitter

Angelsmom1 said:


> NellieKnitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many beautiful bags, and so much yarn, and so little time! I can't believe all the beautiful bags!
> 
> 
> 
> There are just too many. If I spent less time here and more time stitching, I might be able to make some of these beauties.
Click to expand...

 Hee, hee, I agree!


----------



## samazon

Yes I plan on keeping at least one project handy :-D Your right about cleaning out and reorganizing I could use it :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Yes I plan on keeping at least one project handy :-D Your right about cleaning out and reorganizing I could use it :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Good luck on your move!


----------



## samazon

Thanks, hows Kim's move coming along :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Thanks, hows Kim's move coming along :-D


Not real good, having trouble finding work and a place to stay. She's paid up to Dec1st, but not sure what is next. She's been sick and isn't even talking to me the last 2 days. She picked up a bug her room mate had. I hope to hear from her soon. She's been on here a couple of times, so I know she's still around.


----------



## samazon

Well hope all works out for her and she feels better soon :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Well hope all works out for her and she feels better soon :-D


I'll pass that along. She's still not feeling great, but we did chat for a few sunday. I don't know how she is going to find a place to live. She has bought a bicycle for transportation, but it's going to be hard to move on that. I'm praying things will work out for here before the end on the month.


----------



## samazon

Hope everything works out for her too. Will you tell me how a company can offer you a position tell you you have it and in 4 days later call and say it's no longer available, and you will be staying where you are!!!! I feel so bad for my DD. Besides the fact the house is half packed and a deposit down on a new place. I'm so ....... mad I could just.....!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Hope everything works out for her too. Will you tell me how a company can offer you a position tell you you have it and in 4 days later call and say it's no longer available, and you will be staying where you are!!!! I feel so bad for my DD. Besides the fact the house is half packed and a deposit down on a new place. I'm so ....... mad I could just.....!!!


legally in some states, they can't do that without paying for housing expenses and some sort of severance pay. If she decides to stay with the company, in some other capacity, then she'll have to take what they give her. That screws her in any way. Something like that happened to my SIL. Now she is living in Dallas TX and my brother is keeping thier new house up in MN. Her company gave her money to finf an apt and helped with her moving expenses. Not the bet way in my eyes, but they pay to have her go to MN e very other month for a week or two. But if he goes to TX, it comes out of his pocket.


----------



## samazon

They said she still had her same job but the other one had been phased out. Don't know how they can do that in 4 days. Oh well she 's going to stay until spring and then start looking for something new. Said it was to hard to start looking now that it's winter here. Am still really upset and so is she. But will deal with it. Hope Kim is faring better :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> They said she still had her same job but the other one had been phased out. Don't know how they can do that in 4 days. Oh well she 's going to stay until spring and then start looking for something new. Said it was to hard to start looking now that it's winter here. Am still really upset and so is she. But will deal with it. Hope Kim is faring better :-D


Jobs are just so hard to find. Companies that had benefits are now downsizing and making employees go to part time status so they don't have to pay benefits.So you noy just lose benefits, but lose hours too. Kim hasn't been up to finding work. She's doing apps online but no real luck so far. I'll pass on your thoughts. J


----------



## samazon

Thanks my prayers are with her :-D


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun!!!!! :-D :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> hennaladykim, just sent me a booklet for making 10 diffrent felted purses. I made one a while ago and I love it, but a seam is seperating. I need to sew it back together. I also carry so much junk that I may make the back pack style bag from the booklet. I still have one tote on my tunisian hook that I need to work on. But the tension is too tight and is not easy to work on. So I've put it in the WIP pile. Prolly shud frog it and re do it in regular crochet.I'm trying to finish all my WIP's so I can start the new year with a clean slate.
Click to expand...

You may want to line the bag to make it a bit more durable Chickie! Glad you are enjoying your early Christmas gift  :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun!!!!! :-D :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> hennaladykim, just sent me a booklet for making 10 diffrent felted purses. I made one a while ago and I love it, but a seam is seperating. I need to sew it back together. I also carry so much junk that I may make the back pack style bag from the booklet. I still have one tote on my tunisian hook that I need to work on. But the tension is too tight and is not easy to work on. So I've put it in the WIP pile. Prolly shud frog it and re do it in regular crochet.I'm trying to finish all my WIP's so I can start the new year with a clean slate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may want to line the bag to make it a bit more durable Chickie! Glad you are enjoying your early Christmas gift  :XD:
Click to expand...

you always know what I want seeester


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun!!!!! :-D :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> hennaladykim, just sent me a booklet for making 10 diffrent felted purses. I made one a while ago and I love it, but a seam is seperating. I need to sew it back together. I also carry so much junk that I may make the back pack style bag from the booklet. I still have one tote on my tunisian hook that I need to work on. But the tension is too tight and is not easy to work on. So I've put it in the WIP pile. Prolly shud frog it and re do it in regular crochet.I'm trying to finish all my WIP's so I can start the new year with a clean slate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may want to line the bag to make it a bit more durable Chickie! Glad you are enjoying your early Christmas gift  :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you always know what I want seeester
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun!!!!! :-D :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> hennaladykim, just sent me a booklet for making 10 diffrent felted purses. I made one a while ago and I love it, but a seam is seperating. I need to sew it back together. I also carry so much junk that I may make the back pack style bag from the booklet. I still have one tote on my tunisian hook that I need to work on. But the tension is too tight and is not easy to work on. So I've put it in the WIP pile. Prolly shud frog it and re do it in regular crochet.I'm trying to finish all my WIP's so I can start the new year with a clean slate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may want to line the bag to make it a bit more durable Chickie! Glad you are enjoying your early Christmas gift  :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you always know what I want seeester
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I've been going thru patterns and don't know where to start. AHHHHHH!! :shock:


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun!!!!! :-D :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> hennaladykim, just sent me a booklet for making 10 diffrent felted purses. I made one a while ago and I love it, but a seam is seperating. I need to sew it back together. I also carry so much junk that I may make the back pack style bag from the booklet. I still have one tote on my tunisian hook that I need to work on. But the tension is too tight and is not easy to work on. So I've put it in the WIP pile. Prolly shud frog it and re do it in regular crochet.I'm trying to finish all my WIP's so I can start the new year with a clean slate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may want to line the bag to make it a bit more durable Chickie! Glad you are enjoying your early Christmas gift  :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you always know what I want seeester
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been going thru patterns and don't know where to start. AHHHHHH!! :shock:
Click to expand...

We can skype while you sort if it would be easier and I can help as much as possible....


----------



## Angelsmom1

I got the hard part done. Just got to fine tune and put away. Just getting lazy again.
Friend from church stopped by. Got my ammonia level wrong, it's 144. I need to chill and maybe knit or finish up my scarf. Got yarn in a ball and half is the center pull skein so I can crochet with 2 strands together. This will be a first.


----------



## Angelsmom1

Samazon and others, Just a quick update. Kim has moved but doesn't have computer access at the home where she is living. Last I knew she had a couple of nibbles on work. It's hard for us talk now. We text a little, but she needs to save her minutes and I only have a limited amount to. She did want you all to know she's getting by and to say HI to every one. I'm waiting to get her address via snailmail. That takes about 4 days. I'll post more as I can.
I'm still making squares for redrobin's blanket project. Any one interested can PM me any time.Thanks


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> Samazon and others, Just a quick update. Kim has moved but doesn't have computer access at the home where she is living. Last I knew she had a couple of nibbles on work. It's hard for us talk now. We text a little, but she needs to save her minutes and I only have a limited amount to. She did want you all to know she's getting by and to say HI to every one. I'm waiting to get her address via snailmail. That takes about 4 days. I'll post more as I can.
> I'm still making squares for redrobin's blanket project. Any one interested can PM me any time.Thanks


I am still here, just not often everyone. Sorry to worry you all so


----------



## samazon

Well missy please don't do it again :lol: Very glad to see you back :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Well missy please don't do it again :lol: Very glad to see you back :thumbup: :thumbup:


You tell her samazon!!!


----------



## NanGreen

I agree. Miss your sweet spirit when you are away.


----------



## Angelsmom1

She should check in here tomorrow depending on her weather out there. Sometime after 11:00 am her time/2:00 eastern time. We all miss her. She's still trying to find a better place to live. I keep telling her North Carolina is nice LOL.


----------



## samazon

Carolinas are nice, lived in Greenville for about 3 yrs and my GD goes to school in Columbia :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Carolinas are nice, lived in Greenville for about 3 yrs and my GD goes to school in Columbia :-D


I am about halfway between Asheville NC and Greenville SC. I love this area and am not going anywhere. But think she should come out here. I got a room for her. And Marquis and Angel would love to have Miss Macey here. The more the merrier.


----------



## samazon

That sounds wonderful maybe she'll think about it! I loved that area but work moved me around at the time. Am now in washington with my daughter and this is it for me. Love the mountains here :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

Didn't here from her yesterday like she promised. Her son told me he would pay to have her move here. I know my mountains don't match up to yours, but I like them anyway. Specially after living in florida most my life. Elevation-below sea level! LOL


----------



## hennalady

I am around just not very often due to no internet at home. I hope to remedy this before the 1st of January. If all goes well then before Christmas. I sure could use some extra prayers to help this along ladies  I miss everyone sooooo much.
Love and Happy Holidays to all
Miss Kim~N~Macey
And yes, my son did offer to get me a ticket but I counter offered him for a open ended round trip so I dont feel stuck. It is a long way from home for me...


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> I am around just not very often due to no internet at home. I hope to remedy this before the 1st of January. If all goes well then before Christmas. I sure could use some extra prayers to help this along ladies  I miss everyone sooooo much.
> Love and Happy Holidays to all
> Miss Kim~N~Macey
> And yes, my son did offer to get me a ticket but I counter offered him for a open ended round trip so I dont feel stuck. It is a long way from home for me...


And we both have no transportation and I am out from town. She could get the bus, but would have to walk about 2-3 miles. As much as I would like her here.


----------



## samazon

Well maybe a round trip ticket would be the answer. I know what you mean about Fl, lived in St. Pete for almost 20 yrs. Wishing everyone and your famlies Happy Holidays :-D :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Well maybe a round trip ticket would be the answer. I know what you mean about Fl, lived in St. Pete for almost 20 yrs. Wishing everyone and your famlies Happy Holidays :-D :-D


I grew up in Sarasota-Bradenton area. I left there in 1990. We were practically neighbors. 
Wishing you and yours a Happy Holiday Season. Hope Santa brings you lots of yarn.(can't have too much) LOL


----------



## samazon

We had our boat anchored in Ft Meyers beach for about 4 yrs. I like that area :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> We had our boat anchored in Ft Meyers beach for about 4 yrs. I like that area :-D


Life doesn't get much better than that. I had friends that when they came by they would ask me to stay on thier 40 sailboat about 500' off shore. I loved looking at the stars at night and hearing the water up against sides of the boat(yacht). Slept so good, even hearing the stays and lines hittint up against the mast was hypnotizing. Good Memories. Realty? 50 mph cold winds. Gusts up over 70+ mph. Almost hurricane strength. Temp is in 20's Wind chill around 0. Glad to be home and knitting a nice shawl for myself. Kim's pattern. Simple which I need right now. Hopefully it will get bigg enough soon to keep my lap warm. Have a good one!


----------



## hennalady

Beaches and sunshine.... Hmmmm thats what I need about now!! Happy holidays everyone!! Pass it on if you can. Love ya all! Huggssss, Kim


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Beaches and sunshine.... Hmmmm thats what I need about now!! Happy holidays everyone!! Pass it on if you can. Love ya all! Huggssss, Kim


Yeah!!! She's back, I hope to stay. Any time you want to hit the beaches of Florida's west coast, just let me know.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beaches and sunshine.... Hmmmm thats what I need about now!! Happy holidays everyone!! Pass it on if you can. Love ya all! Huggssss, Kim
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!! She's back, I hope to stay. Any time you want to hit the beaches of Florida's west coast, just let me know.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: Son as I win the Lotto!!! :XD: :mrgreen: :shock: :XD:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beaches and sunshine.... Hmmmm thats what I need about now!! Happy holidays everyone!! Pass it on if you can. Love ya all! Huggssss, Kim
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!! She's back, I hope to stay. Any time you want to hit the beaches of Florida's west coast, just let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: Son as I win the Lotto!!! :XD: :mrgreen: :shock: :XD:
Click to expand...

Can't forget the Margeritas too. I can see sunning on a boat and knitting away with a drink or two. That would be nice about now. High today didn't even make it to 50. At least the wind quit.


----------



## samazon

Me too, me too I'm in :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Me too, me too I'm in :lol: :thumbup:


Guess I was dreaming outloud.


----------



## samazon

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> :lol: :thumbup:


Closest I'll get to that is in the bathtub with a diet Coke.LOL


----------



## samazon

Yeah you and me both, since we sold the sail boat :lol: :lol:


----------



## hennalady

And I didnt win the lotto...


----------



## samazon

Yeah me either, you would think after 30 some years it would be my turn :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Yeah me either, you would think after 30 some years it would be my turn :lol: :lol:


Not fair is it.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me either, you would think after 30 some years it would be my turn :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Not fair is it.
Click to expand...

Guess we just need a new plan then Ladies! :XD:  :idea:


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me either, you would think after 30 some years it would be my turn :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Not fair is it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess we just need a new plan then Ladies! :XD:  :idea:
Click to expand...

It would be neat for us all to meet somewhere in the middle of the country. I know Kim and I would be crazy. Have to find some more crazy KP'ers. What a party we could have. Look who's talking, the one who only gets to go out 1 afternoon a week. Kim can you have skype confrence calls? As I found web cams are not that expensive. I hope mine works. I have been getting messages from them saying there are changes and I have chose to ignore them to now.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me either, you would think after 30 some years it would be my turn :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Not fair is it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess we just need a new plan then Ladies! :XD:  :idea:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be neat for us all to meet somewhere in the middle of the country. I know Kim and I would be crazy. Have to find some more crazy KP'ers. What a party we could have. Look who's talking, the one who only gets to go out 1 afternoon a week. Kim can you have skype confrence calls? As I found web cams are not that expensive. I hope mine works. I have been getting messages from them saying there are changes and I have chose to ignore them to now.
Click to expand...

I have no idea about the conference calls. I rejected the Skype stuff. I figure it is a way they want to get $$$$ out of us and I have none to spare. Besides, it works fine for us at this point so why mess with it!


----------



## Angelsmom1

As long as Skype is free I'll use it, but when they start charging for it, it's gone.
Sure could use that beach scene today. My brother is in Ft. Lauderdale. Nice of him not offer to take me with them for Christmas.


----------



## samazon

Here you go angelsmom just for you :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Here you go angelsmom just for you :-D


Just what I needed. I had to put on a sweat shirt cause it's cold here. Snow tonight and high winds. I'm hibernating till spring.


----------



## samazon

We had 6" of snow yesterday, have been freezing my tail off for days. Has'nt hit 40 in forever


----------



## MaryCarter

hennalady said:


> Vintage anyone????
> http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/free-bag-patterns/coats310/sparkling-sailor-bag


Hi Kim

I have only just looked at this thread for the first time, so am a bit slow in thanking you for this bag pattern, but it is so beautiful........I have saved the pattern, and will have a go at it one day.

I have made a few bags, but given them away. Hope you are well and happy.


----------



## hennalady

MaryCarter said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage anyone????
> http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/free-bag-patterns/coats310/sparkling-sailor-bag
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kim
> 
> I have only just looked at this thread for the first time, so am a bit slow in thanking you for this bag pattern, but it is so beautiful........I have saved the pattern, and will have a go at it one day.
> 
> I have made a few bags, but given them away. Hope you are well and happy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Mary! Today is a cold and hopeful day for me. I think I am moving tomorrow! YAY!!! I will let everyone know the progress. This is such great news


----------



## Angelsmom1

You may have noticed I changed my avitar and signature line. I get bored with same things easily. Maybe why I have 5 projects going at a time. LOL


----------



## hennalady

Love the Bunny! I have one that is a flashlight  LOL


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Love the Bunny! I have one that is a flashlight  LOL


Energizer is one of my SIL's clients. She got me the bunny.


----------



## samazon

Good news Kim, happy to hear things are picking up for you :-D And I love the bunny :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Good news Kim, happy to hear things are picking up for you :-D And I love the bunny :-D :thumbup:


Don't know how much time she is going to have, but she is planning on moving one last time today. I'll keep you all posted and I'll answer any PM's from those who want her new address. I don't have it yet, but should get it later today.
Kim found a good site with some nice bags. http://www.ravelry.com/designers/yasmin-gamal or just search her name on ravelry.


----------



## samazon

Those are some nice bags, thanks for posting the link. Hope she gets seattled soon :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Those are some nice bags, thanks for posting the link. Hope she gets seattled soon :-D


Looks like tomorrow. New room mate is working late


----------



## samazon

Hope she is happier with this new move, very difficult to be on the move :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

been getting along with new room mate. Looks good so far. She wants some thing that will be permenant. Can't blame her. I hate moving Period.


samazon said:


> Hope she is happier with this new move, very difficult to be on the move :-D


----------



## samazon

Me too, hope all is well for her :-D :-D


----------



## Angelsmom1

samazon said:


> Me too, hope all is well for her :-D :-D


Me 2


----------



## hennalady

Got moved out of Hell and into testosterone heaven. LOL. We are now in a large happy home where 4 men preside and 2 dogs. Things are so nice and calm here I cannot believe it. Now if I can just find work it will be even better! Thanks for all the support along the journey ladies. I do appreciate it tremendously. ~:O) Huggggssss!


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Got moved out of Hell and into testosterone heaven. LOL. We are now in a large happy home where 4 men preside and 2 dogs. Things are so nice and calm here I cannot believe it. Now if I can just find work it will be even better! Thanks for all the support along the journey ladies. I do appreciate it tremendously. ~:O) Huggggssss!


So good to see you back on here. You have been missed. Wish u luck in job search.
I am going to do some knitting and crochet today. I promise!!! Need the stress relief.


----------



## hennalady

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got moved out of Hell and into testosterone heaven. LOL. We are now in a large happy home where 4 men preside and 2 dogs. Things are so nice and calm here I cannot believe it. Now if I can just find work it will be even better! Thanks for all the support along the journey ladies. I do appreciate it tremendously. ~:O) Huggggssss!
> 
> 
> 
> So good to see you back on here. You have been missed. Wish u luck in job search.
> I am going to do some knitting and crochet today. I promise!!! Need the stress relief.
Click to expand...

Stitch Happy my friend


----------



## Angelsmom1

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got moved out of Hell and into testosterone heaven. LOL. We are now in a large happy home where 4 men preside and 2 dogs. Things are so nice and calm here I cannot believe it. Now if I can just find work it will be even better! Thanks for all the support along the journey ladies. I do appreciate it tremendously. ~:O) Huggggssss!
> 
> 
> 
> So good to see you back on here. You have been missed. Wish u luck in job search.
> I am going to do some knitting and crochet today. I promise!!! Need the stress relief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stitch Happy my friend
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen: :lol:


----------

